# How to avoid luggage being tagged "FIREARM INSIDE".



## TampaSsgt (Apr 3, 2008)

I have a Florida Concealed Weapon License and will be flying to Ohio in August.

I know that Florida and Ohio have reciprocity for concealed carry.

I plan on taking my .45 ACP Colt Combat Commander on my trip. 

I have gone to the TSA and Delta Airline websites and know what I can and can't do, and what I need and need not do.

Here is my question. When I check in at the counter and advise that my firearm is in a locked, crush proof container, how can I inform them that I do NOT want them to place a big orange or red tag that reads.. "Firearm, come steal it!!" on the luggage that will contain my locked crush proof container?

We just had four baggage handlers at Tampa Intl. Airport busted for theft from luggage, and I would like to avoid being another victim.

Any info would be greatly appreciated. :smt023


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Actually, I believe the folks at the check-in desk are required by law to put the "Unloaded Firearms" tag INSIDE the suitcase/bag, so it is NOT visible from the outside, just for the reason you mentioned.

I usually put my handgun(s) in a small hard case inside the suitcase, both to prevent handling damage and to give the the luggage checkers something OTHER than the main bag to hang the tag on. It has worked every time I've flown with handguns (4-5 times pre-9/11, and 3 times post-9/11).

Don't forget to check the regulations on flying with ammo, too. If I recall correctly, some companies won't allow it in the same suitcase/bag as the weapon(s), and some will. Some require it to be in factory containers, others allow plastic boxes and other non-factory containers.

If you have magazine-fed weapons (rifles OR handguns), usually they won't allow loaded mags in the gun case; and at least once I was told I had to empty the mags that were loaded, even though they were in a different bag than the guns. Luckily, I had space in the ammo boxes for the removed rounds, or I would have had to give them up (loose ammo is a no-no).

If you have connecting flights, especially on the little puddle-jumper regional airlines, then find out if they have their own rules for guns/ammo. 



Hope this was helpful.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

DJ Niner said:


> Actually, I believe the folks at the check-in desk are required by law to put the "Unloaded Firearms" tag INSIDE the suitcase/bag, so it is NOT visible from the outside, just for the reason you mentioned.


Yup. They can't put the tag on the outside.



> "No common or contract carrier shall require or cause any label, tag, or other written notice to be placed on the outside of any package, luggage, or other container that such package, luggage, or other container contains a firearm."


 18 USC Sec. 922(e)


----------



## TampaSsgt (Apr 3, 2008)

*Thanks for the Info*

Thank you guys.

I must have gotten some bad info on my end. :smt076

I feel much more comfortable now knowing my luggage will not have a bullseye on it.

Thanks again :smt023


----------



## Black Metal (Jan 16, 2008)

not only are they not suppose to put the tag on the outside but it is actually against the law and any airline could be sued for doing so


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

More info and links here:
http://www.nraila.org/GunLaws/Federal/Read.aspx?id=70


----------

